

If a Time Traveller Saw a Smartphone (2014) - prostoalex
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/if-a-time-traveller-saw-a-smartphone

======
Errorcod3
I did not expect that perspective, however a great article that brings to
light the reliance people have on their smartphones.

